# Aviation 6801



## David Graham (Jul 23, 2007)

Dear All,

I have a faulty Aviation 68014 with Buren cal. 12 movement. I was hoping somebody could help with the contact details for somebody who would be willing to take a look at it.

Cheers

David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Try Steve at rytetimewatchrepairs ...He should be able to help.....


----------



## David Graham (Jul 23, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Try Steve at rytetimewatchrepairs ...He should be able to help.....


----------



## David Graham (Jul 23, 2007)

David Graham said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Try Steve at rytetimewatchrepairs ...He should be able to help.....


Thanks Jason, I'll give Steve a call. Has he done work for you in the past?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

any vintage heuer specialist would do too


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

David Graham said:


> David Graham said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Yeah, hes done work for a lot of people here..


----------

